# المفاصل الصناعية التعريف والامراض وطرق التغيير +بحث لدكتور عن هذا الموضوع



## blackhorse (9 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اليوم اخوانى اضع لكم خلاصة بحثى عن موضوع التركيبات الصناعية كمفاصل او علاج الكسور 
وخصوصا كسور مفصل الفخذ hip joint وقد كنت اقوم بهذا البحث لدكتور فى الجامعة كريبورت
ومعونة لاحد المعيدين فى رسالة الماجستير ويحتوى 3 ملفات 
ملفين pdf عن مفصل الفخذ وامراضه وطرق علاجه والتصاميم المختلفة للمفصل الجديد
وملف مضغوط يحتوى ملفين احدهما وورد عن رسالة لدكتور عن نفس الموضوع ولكن مع قياس النتائج او الاثار الجانبية الناتجة عن المفصل والاخر ملف باور بوينت محاضرة عن انواع المفاصل او التركيبات فى مجال الاعضاء التعويضية اسالكم الدعاء لى بظاهر الغيب بزيادة فى الدين والعلم والعافية


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 يونيو 2008)

الف شكر على االمشاركة الفاعلة .

جزاك الله خير جزاء وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك .

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله .

البغدادي


----------



## blackhorse (11 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم لتشجيعك الدائم لكن والله انا بأحاول ورغم صعوبة ظروفى انى اقدم شئ للمنتدى ولكن مش لاقى التشجيع ولكن احتسبه عند الله


----------



## المهندس بلكس (19 يوليو 2008)

شضكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## اسرار الهاجري (19 يوليو 2008)

تسلم ايدك عالموضوع


----------

